# Recommendation for full finger WELL PADDED gloves



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

On the search...thinking about the Fox Reflex....something around that price range and as cool as possible. Its hot here in Soflo.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you mean well padded on the palm or the back of the hand?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

oh sorry, under the palm...thx


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

check out some mx gloves at a local shop, your gonna have a huge selection with diff brands, and look for "ac gear" air condition'd haha, troy lee/shift/fox etc all make ac gear. heres a link to motosport just for example
http://www.motosport.com/atv/category/Riding-Gear/Gloves/?tid=true&cRefine=Brand:Fox


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2005)

Mechanix padded palm gloves. Using them for years, last a long time. Good fit.


----------



## sburnett (Jun 7, 2011)

Like above, Motorcross gloves seem to be a bit more padded.


----------



## BARAvnzla (Jun 30, 2011)

The Fox Reflex are great, ive been using a pair since 8-9 months ago, they are very confortable and protect your palms, are durable and cool, it takes a couple of rides to get used to the gel-pads.

The only bad thing a can think about them is that they dont have so much protection on the back of the hand, and the white color that gets dirty very quikly.


----------



## hhjester (May 28, 2008)

Have add I just bought gloves from home depot that I know would have cost me 35-40dollars and got them for 19.99 they have little protectors on the knuckles and are padded well. Also lowes carries almost same selection probally around 7-10 different pairs


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

OldManBike said:


> Do you mean well padded on the palm or the back of the hand?


Why would you need a lot of padding on the back of the hand??


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

No. The less the better. Looking for hot weather gloves mainly.


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

been happy with my fox reflex and they do well in hot weather. Use them often in 95+ degree heat


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Another recommendation for the Fox Reflex here. Nice padding in the palm and lightweight. I've had mine (black ones) for about 4 months now and they've been great.


----------



## AllisonWunderland (Jun 7, 2011)

hhjester said:


> Have add I just bought gloves from home depot that I know would have cost me 35-40dollars and got them for 19.99 they have little protectors on the knuckles and are padded well. Also lowes carries almost same selection probally around 7-10 different pairs


Yeah . . . HOME DEPOT . . .

Work gloves these days are getting really sophisticated. Home Depot has various selections with and without fingers, Palm padding, index/thumb padding, padding across the knuckles.

I just picked up full fingered, light padded, stretch nylon, "suede palm" (I don't think it's really leather.) gloves by Firm Grip. These are a hot looking yellow/black. They were in the sales bin at the door. $4.88

The armored knuckle stuff runs $15 to $20.

They're not as heavily padded in the palms as bicycle gloves, but if you need heavy padding in the palms, your bars are probably lower than they need to be.

Road bike and MTB, I like the bars about same height or just below saddle height like an inch below. Also, distance from point of saddle to bars is elbow to tip of middle fingers. Saddle nose just behind or at the crank axle. Distance from pedal bottom stroke to saddle -- arch on pedal, knee extended but not locked up.

If your hands are going to sleep, you need to examine your riding position. (If your butt is going to sleep, you need to adjust the tilt in the saddle.)

:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

AllisonWunderland said:


> They're not as heavily padded in the palms as bicycle gloves, but if you need heavy padding in the palms, your bars are probably lower than they need to be.


how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

not really in any pain or anything, just need a new pair of gloves. Ive used my GT Chiba's to death. 

The only thing i didnt like about those was they had NO padding at all. 

I use padded (Specialized BG) when im on my road bike. I really like them, which is why im going to buy some padded for my MTB riding. 

Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## Arcktik (May 31, 2011)

Gyro Manaco. light, breathable and padded in all the right places.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been using some Specialized BG full finger gloves and they are really good and they came in a XXL


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Can they be well padded?*

Or do they have to be *WELL PADDED? :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

dremags said:


> I've been using some Specialized BG full finger gloves and they are really good and they came in a XXL


+1 for specialized BG full finger.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Which BG are you using?
BG


----------

